# Best time for Protein Shake?



## bikerboy337 (Jan 28, 2004)

So, my question is, is it better to have a protein shake (basically skim milk, whey protein, honey and a little carnation instant breakfast) in the morning, with my breakfast, or wait until after my lunch ride. Not quite sure when the best time to drink it is, and if it even makes a difference. Been drinking it with lunch, after my workouts, the past few weeks... 

Any thoughts would be great. Thanks.


----------



## tober1 (Feb 6, 2009)

I've always heard it's best to have within 30 minutes of a workout. 
That said, there are a LOT of opinions regarding supplements etc.


----------



## ZoSoSwiM (Mar 7, 2008)

I drank a protein shake post workout before I showered since December. My leg muscles look larger but I'm also stronger. Not sure how much it helped if any.. Haven't been taking it for a few weeks now and haven't noticed a real difference. I've pretty much concluded that if you have a solid amount of protein already in your diet it's more important to refuel soon after a workout than ensuring it's a lot of protein.


----------



## sdeeer (Aug 12, 2008)

bikerboy337 said:


> So, my question is, is it better to have a protein shake (basically skim milk, whey protein, honey and a little carnation instant breakfast) in the morning, with my breakfast, or wait until after my lunch ride. Not quite sure when the best time to drink it is, and if it even makes a difference. Been drinking it with lunch, after my workouts, the past few weeks...
> 
> Any thoughts would be great. Thanks.


I do research in this area.....and here are some bullet points.

1. Overall diet is more important than snap shots (i.e. overall daily exercise and diet trump what you do post workout in the long run)

2. Protein intake does not have to come from a shake, but whey has been shown to increase muscle protein syntheis and recovery when taken post workout more so than other sources. But any protein source is better than none.

2.5. You 'can' wait up to 3 hours and 'potentially' get the same effects if you are young (less than 50) but on the contrary, why wait that long if you can ingest food sooner.

2.75 There is not a true magic window, but eating sooner post workout may be better and allows you get overall better nutrition.

3. Depending on your goals (weight loss, recovery, glycogen replenishments) the amount of carbs and protein you eat in each meal and overall will vary for optimal performance.

4. Most 'products' are overpriced and overhyped.


----------



## Vee (Jun 17, 2010)

I have read that it is best to drink your protein within 30 minutes post-workout.


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*Partial truth*



Vee said:


> I have read that it is best to drink your protein within 30 minutes post-workout.


You either read a "so simplified it is wrong" statement or you are not remembering what your read. The guideline is to take in calories within "30 minutes" of completing a workout, and that adding some protein to those calories is beneficial. While the standard recommendation is 4:1 carbs to protein, it's really not that critical and less protein is OK. Some pretty smart people have said that 10:1 is pretty good too. 

The "magic window" is also an overstatement because it's not like a switch flips after 30 minutes and the calories do you no good. If you want to get your carbohydrate levels restored quickly, it is best to eat right after a workout. You can get your carbs and protein from drinks or solid food. If it's OK to wait until the next day to have your carb stores topped up, then there's not that big a rush to eat after a workout.

Nutrition advice, like most medical advice, gets simplified down into a bunch of rules which are in reality not that hard and fast. But it's easier to tell everyone the same thing and to make it sound like following those rules will somehow be a significant benefit. It also helps with the marketing of energy drinks and supplements.


----------



## Vee (Jun 17, 2010)

Kerry Irons said:


> You either read a "so simplified it is wrong" statement or you are not remembering what your read. The guideline is to take in calories within "30 minutes" of completing a workout, and that adding some protein to those calories is beneficial. While the standard recommendation is 4:1 carbs to protein, it's really not that critical and less protein is OK. Some pretty smart people have said that 10:1 is pretty good too.
> 
> The "magic window" is also an overstatement because it's not like a switch flips after 30 minutes and the calories do you no good. If you want to get your carbohydrate levels restored quickly, it is best to eat right after a workout. You can get your carbs and protein from drinks or solid food. If it's OK to wait until the next day to have your carb stores topped up, then there's not that big a rush to eat after a workout.
> 
> Nutrition advice, like most medical advice, gets simplified down into a bunch of rules which are in reality not that hard and fast. But it's easier to tell everyone the same thing and to make it sound like following those rules will somehow be a significant benefit. It also helps with the marketing of energy drinks and supplements.


I wouldn't doubt it. So, when is the best time to drink a protein shake? Are you answering the question by saying there is no best time?


----------



## MarshallH1987 (Jun 17, 2009)

right after your workout. You want a mix of carbs and protein to get the best results. Carbs should be simple to get a nice spike in insulin levels which should start your cells taking them up immediately. I've been lazy with my shakes the last few months and just do a chocolate milk with some branched chain amino acids and protein powder added.


----------



## sdeeer (Aug 12, 2008)

Vee said:


> I wouldn't doubt it. So, when is the best time to drink a protein shake? Are you answering the question by saying there is no best time?


Read my post. It boils down to......

There is no "time" that you have to drink a shake unless you are older (50ish +). Sooner post workout calories protein and carbohydrates facillitate recovery, but young adults will not miss the window unless they wait 24 - 48 hours to eat and that is not realisitic. Your overall goals determine some of the post workout and obviously overall nutrition. Regular food works fine and it does not have to be a shake. But there is data that whey is pretty much the optimal food for muscle protein synthesis. Milk is right up there too.

If you want to delve into the science of it, look up phillips SM (has a 2008? paper on this very topic), layman DK, wolffe RR, Tipton KD (his paper with elliot is about milk) on pubmed.com. They have abstracts and some free articles. If the science is too advanced. Read the discussion of the paper if you can get it.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

Eat more steak!!!

I no longer use protein shakes since most give me bad gas.


----------



## ZoSoSwiM (Mar 7, 2008)

spade2you said:


> Eat more steak!!!
> 
> I no longer use protein shakes since most give me bad gas.


I had to pick up some fiber pills and benefiber because of the protein shakes.. I feel less bloated now that I'm not sucking down a shake after every workout.


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

Best thing in 1-1.5g of protein per KG of body weight for your total protein intake daily.
Post workout meals are best taken between 20-40 min after workout. You what to get some type of SUGAR with your protein. By creating a mild insulin spike, you will shuttle the nutrients faster in your muscles. Insulin is a carrying hormone and will help. We are talking mild her, so no worries. Wonder why some many athletes and body builders abuse insulin?

I also like/prefer a 3/1 or 4/1 ration of carbs to protein for athletes. keep you total protein intake per meal/drink under 24g. More than that, your body most likely will not be able to fully digest it. The rest will be converted to fat and stored. This is a example for a guy under 250lbs. They are any studies to show these values are optimal and the best ratios.

Personally, I have tired all different and find the values I told you best as well. 

Any type of high quality protein may be used. If you are going to use protein drinks, look for 100% whey products. 100% Whey is lactose free and is easily digested without gas or bloating. I prefer and recommend Designer Whey brand protein. Whey has the highest biological value of any protein. Now this is debatable on who well this helps recovery. 
Whey, Casien, Meat, Poultry, Fish and Egg are your top choices for proteins.

I find that OJ, Pineapple or Apple juice with Whey protein in the appropriate ratios in one of the best post workout formulas. using a glucose meter, bit raised my blood sugar slightly. 
Again, the combination will be 3-4/1 carbs to protein.


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

spade2you said:


> Eat more steak!!!
> 
> I no longer use protein shakes since most give me bad gas.


Then switch to something that is lactose free. Steak is higher in fat, lower biological value and can be hard to digest. But its a great and valuable source of protein if done and chosen right.


----------



## sdeeer (Aug 12, 2008)

DIRT BOY said:


> . You what to get some type of SUGAR with your protein. By creating a mild insulin spike, you will shuttle the nutrients faster in your muscles. Insulin is a carrying hormone and will help. .


(Acedemic arguement): Leucine causes enough of an insulin response to facilitate MPS. More insulin does not lead to faster transport nor greater MPS but does inhibit muscle protein breakdown. So the case to eat carbs with it is correct, just not the reason.

QUOTE=DIRT BOY]. . More than that, your body most likely will not be able to fully digest it. The rest will be converted to fat and stored. This is a example for a guy under 250lbs. They are any studies to show these values are optimal and the best ratios..[/QUOTE]

If you look at the work from the French groups (Tome, Bos, ?? can't recall right now) they show that you digest almost if not all of it. *The body converts very little non-fat to fat for storage*. Read denovo-lipogensis is the road less travelled. It tends to be on the order of 2 -4%. And only really increases beyond that when massive amounts of carbs are ingested with little fat over time. 

And energy balance is the driving factor in all of it (storage vs loss) over time.

When energy is in excess, carbs are oxidized at a higher rate and the fat is not released from adipose and fat in the blood is stored.


----------



## elessarcif (Mar 12, 2011)

Well it looks like you have alot of answers out there. I have found that everything I have read recommends within 2 hours of your workout. It is also going to depend on the type of protein. Be sure to buy a whey protein powder for post workout shakes. Casein and most other types of protein are slower absorbing and are not as effective in post workout shakes. I also take a Casein protein shake right before bed that can slowly be absorbed while I sleep.


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*Maybe not*



elessarcif said:


> I also take a Casein protein shake right before bed that can slowly be absorbed while I sleep.


If someone is trying to control weight, this may not be a good strategy. I think you are obsessing about protein absorption. I don't think there are any studies showing that the difference in absorption for different proteins is meaningful in the context of overall metabolism for a recreational endurance athlete.


----------



## SantaCruzn (Jan 19, 2011)

elessarcif said:


> Well it looks like you have alot of answers out there. I have found that everything I have read recommends within 2 hours of your workout. It is also going to depend on the type of protein. Be sure to buy a whey protein powder for post workout shakes. Casein and most other types of protein are slower absorbing and are not as effective in post workout shakes. I also take a Casein protein shake right before bed that can slowly be absorbed while I sleep.


You are correct to take casein based protein before bed. It has a slower absorption rate than whey. And proper sleep is one of the most anabolic things an athlete can do. Whether one aspires to be the hero at the weekend group ride or solo to victory at Paris-Roubaix, one should consider the possibility that taking advantage of this window can hedge your bets in athletic development. 

And just because most of us do not get paid to play a sport does not diminish the importance and the immense satisfaction of exceeding ourselves on the playing field.

Will you notice overnight benefits (pun intended)? Most likely, no. It is but one stream among many others that confluence into a river of success. 

Now one needs to factor this into total caloric intake (1 gram of protein = 4 calories). As long as your caloric intake through out the day was intelligent, this protocol will not contribute to adipose tissue. 

Andy


----------

